# First time tryouts tips and cautions



## SJNoob (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi all! My DD (2012) started playing soccer last summer and we're looking into having her try out for club after two seasons of moderate success in AYSO (a top player on teams with losing records).

Any tips on how I can avoid screwing things up for her? One thing I just realized is that a lot of clubs, LGU, MVLA, FCBA all have tryouts on the same day, May 16th, so I wonder how people handle that.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 18, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Hi all! My DD (2012) started playing soccer last summer and we're looking into having her try out for club after two seasons of moderate success in AYSO (a top player on teams with losing records).
> 
> Any tips on how I can avoid screwing things up for her? One thing I just realized is that a lot of clubs, LGU, MVLA, FCBA all have tryouts on the same day, May 16th, so I wonder how people handle that.


First and foremost, good luck to you and your daughter. Secondly, I would identify which club/team you want her to try out for and email the coach. A huge advantage you have is that since your daughter is not currently playing club, essentially she can come to team trainings now, as there is no NorCal conflict. So to answer your question, you should have no trouble trying out for multiple clubs between now and the end of try outs.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 18, 2022)

As for how to not screw it up for your daughter, just realize that club soccer is very different than AYSO. Although she was the best player at her AYSO team, chances are she will have a hard time making a top team in the bay area, especially at a couple clubs you previously mentioned. With that being said, have a plan A, plan B, and Plan C. If she gets offered a spot on a second team for a club you really like, would you take that? Or would you go to a "lower level club" to play on their top team.


----------



## pmgrant72 (Apr 18, 2022)

For vast majority of young kids, the coach of your daughter's team and who the fellow players is way more important than the club badge. I would not limit yourself to the biggest clubs as smaller clubs might bring your child more joy (and improvement) on the field. From the development standpoint, there is no magic at the young ages. Just need to play a lot soccer, enjoy it, have appropriate direction/structure from the coach, and be challenged by the competition. When my older daughter was in a similar position years ago, I had her go to several practices (just e-mailed the DOC or age group coordinator) to find her right level and environment. As she was coming from AYSO, they stuck her with the lowest team for the first practice but later they had her practice with higher teams. Still with the same team and coach 5 years later. Tryouts are designed for the clubs to fill rosters. Kids should see what training and games look like before making a decision.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 18, 2022)

On the first day, she needs to pick out the biggest kid, walk right up to her and hit her so hard she goes right down.  Then lord over her and let out a loud roar while flexing both arms.  She might do solitary for a few weeks but this will ensure her status on the team.


----------



## SJNoob (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks for the advice. I definitely recognize there's still a skill gap! We've watched bits and pieces of club teams playing and the difference is pretty astounding given they're all the same age.

I don't really care if she's on the first team, second team, gold or copper. Main priorities are 1. she's happy and 2. development. If it weren't for 2 we'd keep her in AYSO. She's having fun and scoring goals. So from a development perspective is being on let's say the 4th team in MVLA better or a club that only fields a silver or bronze level team at her age better? Looks like there's no hard or fast answer.

Thanks for the advice on reaching out to coaches. I hate cold calling but gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

Woodwork said:


> On the first day, she needs to pick out the biggest kid, walk right up to her and hit her so hard she goes right down.  Then lord over her and let out a loud roar while flexing both arms.  She might do solitary for a few weeks but this will ensure her status on the team.


Wrong movie.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Apr 18, 2022)

Here's the suggestion that will get your player to the the top of any list.

Most coaches think they can teach skills. So the only thing that matters is aggression (for girls).

For the youngers it really is as simple as that.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 18, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Here's the suggestion that will get your player to the the top of any list.
> 
> Most coaches think they can teach skills. So the only thing that matters is aggression (for girls).
> 
> For the youngers it really is as simple as that.


I said this and people took it as a joke.


----------



## SJNoob (Apr 18, 2022)

Joking aside, what are the key things to look for in a coach?


----------



## NewUser27 (Apr 18, 2022)

dont wear a messi or ronaldo jersey.....
just wear some nike shorts ,and a blank top
maybe a bright headband to stand out ......
good luck


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 18, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Joking aside, what are the key things to look for in a coach?


For 2012's I would look for a coach that is engaged, active while providing mostly positive feedback and looks like they are enjoying themselves while coaching.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 19, 2022)

Most coaches make your players feel welcomed during tryouts.   Take time to watch the coach’s personality during a game.  You will find out how the coach handles game time situations and the type of communication he provides his players.  Does the coach yell too much, does the coach get angry often, do the kids play with confidence, and do you see player rotation.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 20, 2022)

You're listing some high profile clubs.  That makes sense if your kid is aiming for State Cup finals and needs a premier level team.

For a first step up from AYSO, you might want to take a look at the smaller clubs closer to home.  No need to drive 30 minutes to practice for a bronze team.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Apr 20, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Thanks for the advice. I definitely recognize there's still a skill gap! We've watched bits and pieces of club teams playing and the difference is pretty astounding given they're all the same age.
> 
> I don't really care if she's on the first team, second team, gold or copper. Main priorities are 1. she's happy and 2. development. If it weren't for 2 we'd keep her in AYSO. She's having fun and scoring goals. So from a development perspective is being on let's say the 4th team in MVLA better or a club that only fields a silver or bronze level team at her age better? Looks like there's no hard or fast answer.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on reaching out to coaches. I hate cold calling but gotta do what we gotta do.


You seem to have the right mentality….just remember, this is her journey.  We are just here as “guard rails”.

Best of luck to your DD!


----------



## Surf Zombie (Apr 20, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Hi all! My DD (2012) started playing soccer last summer and we're looking into having her try out for club after two seasons of moderate success in AYSO (a top player on teams with losing records).
> 
> Any tips on how I can avoid screwing things up for her? One thing I just realized is that a lot of clubs, LGU, MVLA, FCBA all have tryouts on the same day, May 16th, so I wonder how people handle that.


Identify 2 or 3 teams she would like to play on and ask to attend a practice or two prior to tryouts.  One thing you will learn along your journey is that most rosters are set in the coach's mind long before tryouts.  Maybe not as much at the youngest ages, but the older they get, the less tryouts matter.  As an example, my DD's 2007 ECNL team has "tryouts" in a few weeks.  A half dozen different girls from outside the club have attended various practices over the last couple of weeks.  There are 1 or maybe 2 spots available, at most (one girl moved away and another has a long term injury that will keep her out until mid-next season).  The girls who have come to practice have showcased themselves for the coaches and maximized their chances of "being seen."  Also, those girls gave themselves a chance to get a feel for the coaching and the other players to see if the team is a good fit for them.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> You seem to have the right mentality….just remember, this is her journey.  *We are just here as “guard rails”.*
> 
> Best of luck to your DD!


Love this


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2022)

Surf Zombie said:


> Identify 2 or 3 teams she would like to play on and ask to attend a practice or two prior to tryouts.  One thing you will learn along your journey is that most rosters are set in the coach's mind long before tryouts.  Maybe not as much at the youngest ages, but the older they get, the less tryouts matter.  As an example, my DD's 2007 ECNL team has "tryouts" in a few weeks.  A half dozen different girls from outside the club have attended various practices over the last couple of weeks.  There are 1 or maybe 2 spots available, at most (one girl moved away and another has a long term injury that will keep her out until mid-next season).  The girls who have come to practice have showcased themselves for the coaches and maximized their chances of "being seen."  Also, those girls gave themselves a chance to get a feel for the coaching and the other players to see if the team is a good fit for them.


I like how Tad did it at Blues.  The season before 11x11 he and his Robin would scout all the top players in Socal and take lot's of notes.  No tryouts at all.  They would email recruits parents and ask for a chat.  He would then invite the players to "Sunday Scrimmages" throughout the season and Batman & Robin would ref the game for free.  Free soccer on Sunday was awesome   It was against many of the top players in socal and you got to see where your player fits with the other goats with your own eyes.  All the Baby Blues players would come out as well because they wanted to make his U11 team.  Once you make the squad for first season, Tad will continue looking for the best and go after the one's that said no to him and stayed at their club.  He never gives up on going after the best of the best.  He had his own ranking system based on what his 40 years of coaching said.  The only tryout is for his current players after the season.  New players get offered with no tryout and have a spot up until the deadline.  He knows what he wants and he knows how to win.  His place was the Original Training Center.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey! I have a 2012 daughter too. My daughter has played against the MVLA and Ajax United teams from NorCal too so I can comment a little on what I have seen from them if you need. I have a 2009 son that I learned a few things along the way with.

The most important thing to factor in when deciding on her is her enjoyment. If she doesn't like where she's at or isn't generally happy going to practice, you're wasting your time and she's going to not want to play anymore.

For our daughters age group: play time, coaching and level of the team are next in that order IMO. Club prestige, fields, etc. don't matter as much right now.

Shoot me a DM if you'd like to chat! Good luck with everything.


----------



## NorCalDad (Apr 20, 2022)

Surf Zombie said:


> Identify 2 or 3 teams she would like to play on and ask to attend a practice or two prior to tryouts.  One thing you will learn along your journey is that most rosters are set in the coach's mind long before tryouts.  Maybe not as much at the youngest ages, but the older they get, the less tryouts matter.  As an example, my DD's 2007 ECNL team has "tryouts" in a few weeks.  A half dozen different girls from outside the club have attended various practices over the last couple of weeks.  There are 1 or maybe 2 spots available, at most (one girl moved away and another has a long term injury that will keep her out until mid-next season).  The girls who have come to practice have showcased themselves for the coaches and maximized their chances of "being seen."  Also, those girls gave themselves a chance to get a feel for the coaching and the other players to see if the team is a good fit for them.


100% this. Newcomers are at a massive disadvantage in most cases. The returning players have been trying out for the previous year(s). Coaches already have their rosters dialed in. There are some anomalous events (new coach, mass migration of top players from another club, etc).

As a parent it's incredibly easy to fall into the trap of trying to push their kids during tryouts. You will be inclined to watch. You will have tunnel vision on your kid and notice all the things they could be doing better. You will then find it hard not to say anything to them. My only recommendation is to fight those urges as much as possible. If your child doesn't have the fire/skill right now, that's ok. Let them find that path.

You will also find yourself getting frustrated with some of the decisions.  Yes, politics are at play, but I don't think it's as pervasive as one would think.  There are other things going on such as positional needs.  For a 2012 I would think that's less of a concern.


----------



## outside! (Apr 20, 2022)

It wouldn't be the worst idea to do a little skill work before attending a practice. How is her first touch? I used to layout 4 cones in a one yard square and have DD stand in the middle. I would stand 10 yards away and pass the ball pretty hard to her feet. She would take one touch and try to have the ball stay in the square. Always make it fun and laugh a lot. As far as tryouts/practices, your job is to keep your mouth shut and smile. We have all seen decent players not make a team because the parents wouldn't shut up.


----------



## youthsportsuggghhhhgghh (Apr 20, 2022)

At 10-- I would start close to home and price . The clubs you mention are all very good and big name, there are also several other good clubs with excellent coaches at the younger ages. Your team will more than likely come across those big names (1st, 2nd, 3rd team) at some point and you can observe how they run their teams. Then at some point if your daughter wants more, then look at where the best fit is.


----------



## Woodwork (Apr 20, 2022)

outside! said:


> As far as tryouts/practices, your job is to keep your mouth shut and smile. We have all seen decent players not make a team because the parents wouldn't shut up.


This is literally the only thing you need to worry about.  Learn to shut up.  Let your kid alone during practice.  Keep your comments to your kid to a minimum before and after.  Soccer practice and games are between them and their teammates and the coach for the kid, just like school.  

Your kid will make a team and the club will take your money.  Don't worry about that too much.

Just like school, your time is when the kid comes home.  In my experience, about 35% of development happens in-game, about 15% from team practice, and about 50% from the extra things the kid does on her own time.  The kids who are really good are spending as much time practicing, training, and playing away from the team as they do with it.

Ages 8-10 level doesn't matter, what you do in free time matters more.  By 10-12 the gaps start to widen in terms of speed of play and competition (in-team and outside, which helps drive your kid's individual development) so you need to make sure you are moving up in league levels if that matters to you.  I would say moving from a middle flight to the top flight isn't too jarring at that time.  But I would say a serious player should be playing at a higher level flight by 13.  By 13, if your kid hasn't spent a lot of time playing at the top levels, then the gap between the top levels and the middle is so big that should resign your expectations to staying in the middle ages 14-17.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Apr 21, 2022)

If she doesn't have the dribbling to stand out, she can stand out by being the aggressive one.  Tell her to be ultra aggressive in the tryout. Go after the ball, and if she loses it get it back. She gets knocked down, get up right away. Don't worry about passing in the tryout. Push and shove. 
If you are trying out for the big clubs, you will see they will take just about everyone. It's just a matter of which flight she ends up with.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Apr 27, 2022)

Anon9 said:


> First and foremost, good luck to you and your daughter. Secondly, I would identify which club/team you want her to try out for and email the coach. A huge advantage you have is that since your daughter is not currently playing club, essentially she can come to team trainings now, as there is no NorCal conflict. So to answer your question, you should have no trouble trying out for multiple clubs between now and the end of try outs.


I came to say this.

Definitely reach out to coaches and attend some practices as a "try out". 
My kids did this - one kid when switching clubs and another when moving from rec to club.
They both "secured" spots before the actual tryout because they fit with the kids and also was able to keep up with the practices. 
The actual tryout was just a formality after that. 

At the VERY least, attending these "in practice tryouts" will give you a flavor of their practices and drills they run and she'll be more ready for the actual tryout. 

It's free to check out club practices in my experience so if you were up for it, you can line up Mon/Wed with one team, Tues/Thurs with another... get a few weeks of practice in leading up to the official club tryout and be super ready for it  

Good luck!

(Oh and I'd try to get a feel for the parents... you're going to spend a lot of time with them during the club year... you can't spot the a-hole right away sometimes... but I'd avoid teams with them if you spot one )


----------



## SJNoob (Apr 27, 2022)

Thank you all for the advice! We did schedule for her to go to a practice with one club so we'll see how that goes! We reached out to another club and they didn't get back to us. Do all clubs do these practice tryouts or do the bigger clubs not need to?


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> I came to say this.
> 
> Definitely reach out to coaches and attend some practices as a "try out".
> My kids did this - one kid when switching clubs and another when moving from rec to club.
> ...


Some of my dd top coaches never held official tryouts, ever, just the club held tryouts for the B and C teams.  I know of many C team players that are now D1 players so it doesn't matter where you start in youth soccer, it's how you finish   Some coaches would invite potential recruits to our practice and even a game or two to see if the player would be a fit.  These were all YNT type players and the parents that came with them.  One of the best players around tried out for one of my dd kids team and they ((parents)) expected a certain position and 100% starts to make a long drive worth it.  My dd coach said no one on his team has that deal and right now as he see it, your dd is coming off the bench and if she works hard, yes she could be a starter.  He did guarantee all of us 25% starts.


----------



## youthsportsuggghhhhgghh (Apr 27, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Thank you all for the advice! We did schedule for her to go to a practice with one club so we'll see how that goes! We reached out to another club and they didn't get back to us. Do all clubs do these practice tryouts or do the bigger clubs not need to?


They will all do it.  Is easy for them to see how your player would fit in and either get you into the club on a team, possibly not on the team you wanted or easily move on.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 27, 2022)

SJNoob said:


> Thank you all for the advice! We did schedule for her to go to a practice with one club so we'll see how that goes! We reached out to another club and they didn't get back to us. Do all clubs do these practice tryouts or do the bigger clubs not need to?


You should have no problem getting to come out to a practice since you have no club affiliation. Email the coach directly, not the club.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 27, 2022)

9v9 , so I’d ask the coach how many he plans on taking ( our club limits it to 14) and try to get a straight answer from the coach on what his philosophy is on playing time .

Make sure your daughter is committed to it , because you are probably looking at about $2000 all in for season when you include uniforms and tourney fees


----------



## dad4 (Apr 30, 2022)

To get an idea for playing time and coaching style, watch a real game.  By the end, you'll know whether the bench players play 10 minutes or half the game.


----------



## Emma (May 2, 2022)

dad4 said:


> To get an idea for playing time and coaching style, watch a real game.  By the end, you'll know whether the bench players play 10 minutes or half the game.


Keep this in mind while watching - the individual players and the competition.  If the team is losing, the bench playing time may be reduced.  I'd suggest watching a few games.  If the game decides league winners, coaches are going to try their best to play to win in order for the team to win league because it's important to the players. If a player is only in for a short while every game, pay attention to why.  Sometimes coaches see potential in kids and give them advice, but the bench player chooses not to put in any effort to improve it, so may not deserve any additional playing time.  Or the player hasn't gone to practice or isn't putting in effort at practice. 

The combination of practicing with the team and watching games with the team will help.  It will also help you see the dynamics on the team.  Sideline conversations are very indicative of team culture and a few games will reveal whether there are toxic parents on the sidelines.


----------

